# Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott (Merged)



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Let's say Jackson retires, who do you want for the Lakers coach?

I'm leaning towards Brian Shaw.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*

I would love to stay in house, but do you really want a coach with no prior head-coach experience coaching the lakers in the midst of a three-peat run?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*



Cris said:


> I would love to stay in house, but do you really want a coach with no prior head-coach experience coaching the lakers in the midst of a three-peat run?


I like the fact that Shaw is familar with the team and the system. Plus it's not like Phil does any coaching anyways in the typical sense, it's all delegated out to his assistants. Also with Shaw, I think he would be a better coach for a veteran team because he is more calm, even more calm then Phil.

If you change a coach, they might bring in a new offensive system, which would be a bigger risk IMO.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*

I will go with Brian Shaw since he's familiar with players on the team, who listen to him. And our offense will be triangle.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*



Cris said:


> I would love to stay in house, but do you really want a coach with no prior head-coach experience coaching the lakers in the midst of a three-peat run?


It's an unknown (Shaw) vs. a moron (Scott). Seriously, how is this a debate?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*

A moron who coached two franchises to their best seasons ever (Nets in 2002, 2003, Hornets in 2008). I guess Avery Johnson's a moron as well.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*



HKF said:


> A moron who coached two franchises to their best seasons ever (Nets in 2002, 2003, Hornets in 2008). I guess Avery Johnson's a moron as well.



The only reason Scott was fired in New Jersey was because Kidd forced management's hand by basically saying it's "me or him". We know where the Nets went after that. We also know where the Hornets went after they fired him. I think someone is upset because Scott was critical of his team's fanbase.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*

Van Gundy?


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*

Tough one but i'd go with Shaw just cause the team wouldn't have to adapt to a new system


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*

Oh man. Thats tough. I like both of them. 

I think Scott would be the better coach, but I like the triangle so much. Im undecided right now.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*

I think Kupcake will go with Shaw. From what I have been reading, the Lakers main goal in the off-season is to save money. With Shaw as coach, we get someone who already knows the system, the players, and will come cheaper than any coaching prospect currently available.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*

It would be a tough decision. I picked other because I can't make a choice.

I would leave towards Shaw because he has been in Phil's system and knows it intimately.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*



Kenneth said:


> I like the fact that Shaw is familar with the team and the system. Plus it's not like Phil does any coaching anyways in the typical sense, it's all delegated out to his assistants. Also with Shaw, I think he would be a better coach for a veteran team because he is more calm, even more calm then Phil.
> 
> If you change a coach, they might bring in a new offensive system, which would be a bigger risk IMO.


Brian Shaw succeeding Phil is laughable.

Thinking Phil "doesn't do any coaching anyway it's delegated" is even more laughable.

Do not want Shaw or Scott.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

*If no Phil Jackson, who do you like*

If PJ decides to to retire, who would you guys like to take his place. 

The press seem to like Byron Scott but am not so sure about him. I dont think he has enough experiance and he'll just let Kobe walk all over him. Who ever we get needs to be someone Kobe will listen to and respect.

I have not idea who we should go for but I do know that I dont want a colleage coach that has never handled NBA players.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Give me #4


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Next Lakers Coach: Brian Shaw vs Byron Scott*



Floods said:


> It's an unknown (Shaw) vs. a moron (Scott). Seriously, how is this a debate?


Well at least nether one of them is going to need a 100000 towels to wipe their face (Doc Riverface)


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Speaking of Doc, what about him. His rumoured to be leaving Boston this off season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ii9ce said:


> Speaking of Doc, what about him. His rumoured to be leaving Boston this off season.


Wouldn't that be ironic.

The only reason he would leave Boston is for family purposes. He misses seeing his kids and their accomplishments in sports. Why would he quit and come here? He would be even farther away from his kids.

If he chooses to stay as a coach, it will be with Boston. He still has one year left on his contract.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Brian Shaw to be the next coach of Cavs.*

Well, that sucks. Now, I hope PJ returns for next season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Did you actually read the content of the story?

In the second paragraph, no less, and I quote:

The reports are conflicting. Shaw is the man and a deal is being finalized according to a report from Sam Amick at FanHouse. However, *the well-connected Brian Windhorst says that no formal offer has been made and that the two sides are "not close."* Windhorst does say that Shaw is the clear frontrunner.

This is NOT a done deal. Perhaps Shaw is waiting to see what Jackson does.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Lakers assistant coach Brian Shaw likely will be named head coach of the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> Shaw's agent, Jerome Stanley, said via text Tuesday that Shaw was "close to accepting deal."
> 
> ...


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2010/06/brian-shaw-to-be-named-coach-of-cavaliers.html


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ron said:


> Did you actually read the content of the story?
> 
> In the second paragraph, no less, and I quote:
> 
> ...


I did read that part. My bad on not quoting here. I'm not sure if Brian will stick around and see what PJ does next.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lynx said:


> I did read that part. My bad on not quoting here. I'm not sure if Brian will stick around and see what PJ does next.


Yeah, I wouldn't want to quote twitter accounts either.

I just can't see Shaw NOT waiting two lousy days to see what PJ does. The Laker job is infinitely better than the Cavs job. Mainly because I don't see LeBron going back to Cleveland.

Now if he does choose Cleveland and LeBron stays, well then, Brian Shaw is a freakin' genius.

We'll see how it all pans out...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

...I guess the more subtle answer to all of this is that PJ is going to stay.

Because if Shaw does leave before PJ makes a decision, there is no doubt in my mind that PJ has told Shaw he will stay and Shaw will have to go elsewhere for a head-coaching job.

Plus all the waiting for PJ is very instructive. If PJ really was leaning towards retirement, he would be gone already. It's been 12 days already and we still haven't heard anything. He has had the results to his physical tests by now. It is clear to me the man wants to try for a fourth three-peat.

PJ is staying, IMHO.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

12 hours later and still nothing.

Oh, there is something...

*AP source: Cavs have not offered job to Brian Shaw*


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

PJ must be really hurting if his considering leaving a potential threepeat team...some coaches out there would give an arm and leg to coach a team like ours. 

Speaking of coaches that would do anything for a ring...what about bring Pat Riley back?


----------

